# i sang a song.



## sakket (Nov 2, 2009)

if i re-recorded this with a better chorus, itd work fine WITHOUT the video rite? or am i accidentally stealing the tune from another song? anybody know? i honestly dont feel ive gotten enough comments on the song specifically.

(also please comment, spam, and vote on the video)


----------

